
NULL in SQL: explaining its behavior - skiskilo
http://tech.pro/tutorial/1609/null-in-sql-explaining-its-behavior
======
alangridge
Vertically, NULLs are not all identical. A Unique key against a nullable
column will allow multiple NULLs

